# Pin oak



## Paul Veerkamp (May 18, 2017)

got to mill a few slabs today. Love the pin oak.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2017)

Best pictures I've seen of Pin Oak. Sure is a gorgeous wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 18, 2017)

My favorite ok for sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2017)

That's dang purdy! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (May 18, 2017)

Wow. Would make some awesome loooking bowls. 


Or anything else for that matter,

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jim Beam (May 18, 2017)

**** me, that is some aMazing wood! Put me down for 4 bowl blanks, name your price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (May 18, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> **** me, that is some aMazing wood! Put me down for 4 bowl blanks, name your price.



Wow. Send one my way to @Paul Veerkamp im sure @Jim Beam will cover payment for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 18, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> **** me, that is some aMazing wood! Put me down for 4 bowl blanks, name your price.


For some reason those sold as soon as I posted them. I did cut an interesting tree called paper mulberry. It will make very nice blanks.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (May 18, 2017)

Very nice! Are those black lines typical in pin oak?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 18, 2017)

Yes. Most all pin oak trees will look similar to this


----------



## Jim Beam (May 19, 2017)

?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 20, 2017)

Paul Veerkamp said:


> Yes. Most all pin oak trees will look similar to this


Well then, I think pin oak is my new favorite oak surprised more people aren't milling it, looks fantastic man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 20, 2017)

Makes very nice bowl blanks too. QS pin oak is the best. Nice dark and black lines with QS rays. Even just straight clean pin oak like in the picture is nice wood.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 20, 2017)

Oh my I think I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

